# FreeBSD or FreeNAS



## knightjp (Jul 31, 2020)

I really like using FreeNAS as my storage NAS device, but it seems a bit too
 advanced for my needs. I forces you to use Hard drives in RAID. I guess that may be a good thing, but I honestly have limited experience insetting it up.
Further more, I now have populated the FreeNAS box with some movies and tv shows. There seems to be some issues in streaming them off the server on my Android based smart tv. I try using the KODI app and the video tends to stutter. Is there anything that I am missing?
I mean, it works streaming videos and movies well on my computers, but just not the tv. I have been told that it would be better of I enable uPNP or DLNA. But these options don't seem to be available on the latest version of FreeNAS as they were on the older versions.

If anyone has any ideas on how to solve this easily, I would be happy. 
A suggestion was to install Plex Media Server plugin. But whenever I click on the Plugins section, I get this error, 






Maybe a FreeBSD installation would better suit my needs, but I would miss the web interface that FreeNAS has. If you can tell me how I can have a FreeBSD based installation with a browser based interface, I would be happy.


----------



## Sebulon (Aug 3, 2020)

It's very unclear what it is you're actually after but the closest thing that came to my mind was Cockpit. Sadly, linux only. All other solutions are geared towards a specific goal, like network administration with pfSense or OPNsense. The one general operating system admin utility I've found that works on FreeBSD is Webmin.

With FreeBSD, you better get used to the terminal, because that's all you get, right after install. I think, with the impression I have of your level of experience, better stick with FreeNAS, unless it's a real challenge you want. For the few problems it has, FreeNAS is a remarkable tool. Report bugs to the FreeNAS folks to help improve it!


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 3, 2020)

Have a look at XigmaNAS, too (before the moderators add their standard disclaimer ).  Maybe it has some solution concerning this streaming issue.


----------



## knightjp (Aug 16, 2020)

Sebulon said:


> It's very unclear what it is you're actually after but the closest thing that came to my mind was Cockpit. Sadly, linux only. All other solutions are geared towards a specific goal, like network administration with pfSense or OPNsense. The one general operating system admin utility I've found that works on FreeBSD is Webmin.
> 
> With FreeBSD, you better get used to the terminal, because that's all you get, right after install. I think, with the impression I have of your level of experience, better stick with FreeNAS, unless it's a real challenge you want. For the few problems it has, FreeNAS is a remarkable tool. Report bugs to the FreeNAS folks to help improve it!


I'm not completely scared of the terminal. To be honest, I welcome something that will let me use the terminal and install the packages I want - something FreeNAS doesn't allow. 
I agree with FreeNAS being great. Don't get me wrong.. it is.. But I'm just having a hard time setting it up. For instance.. I can easily access my FreeNAS box through SMB. But I cannot do it through NFS. I set it up, clicked all the boxes, etc., and it still won't work. 
FreeNAS shows me that the NFS server is running, but then how do I access it? It does not seem to exist on my network. 




Any ideas would be welcome. 

How does XigmaNAS compare with FreeNAS? From the looks of the interface, it seems a tad old fashioned, but that can be a good thing. From the screenshots themselves, it seems that uPNP and DLNA are available as services to enable.


----------



## Jailer (Aug 17, 2020)

knightjp said:


> I welcome something that will let me use the terminal and install the packages I want - something FreeNAS doesn't allow.


That's not true at all. You can do everything from jail creation to installing whatever packages or or ports you want all from the terminal.


----------



## ccammack (Aug 17, 2020)

Nobody can really tell you what will be best for you in general, since all of these systems have some happy users. (Another system with a nice GUI is Unraid OS, but it's not as safe as a ZFS-based system)

If you are interested in trying out FreeBSD, first make a list of the things you want your system to do (Samba, NFS, jailed NextCloud, etc.).

Next, install FreeBSD on a Pi or in a VM and work your way through the list, one thing at a time, taking notes and asking for help when needed, to make sure you can do what you want to do.

Once you understand how to set up each item, follow your notes and repeat the procedure on the real system. Doing it this way helps protect your data from accidents and helps you decide if you're ready to go all in on FreeBSD.

I'm very happy with FreeBSD, but I practice every new thing on a test system before doing it for real because I don't want to damage my working system out of inexperience.


----------



## Sebulon (Aug 19, 2020)

knightjp said:


> I can easily access my FreeNAS box through SMB. But I cannot do it through NFS. I set it up, clicked all the boxes, etc., and it still won't work.



OK, so obviously, I won't go into FreeNAS stuff, you'll have to ask on their forums for that, but I will answer- in general- how a NFS mount is made, from a Linux or BSD system. You have made an 'export' in FreeNAS, you specify in it 'who' should be able to access it and with what privilege:

/etc/exports:

```
/mnt/tank/test    -maproot=root    10.0.0.2
```

Then, from a client, you mount that export like:
`# mount -t nfs 10.0.0.1:/mnt/tank/test /foo/bar`

To unmount the export:
`# umount /foo/bar`

Hope it helps!


----------

